

"by not putting much thought into the touchpad, the company blew it" - roee
http://modern-products.tumblr.com/post/26279989950/first-asus-has-done-a-lot-of-work-to-make-the

======
BruceIV
I've had a couple Asus laptops (not a Zenbook), and the multi-touch is pretty
decent (well, once you dig into the settings and turn off pinch-zoom and all
the fancy three-finger gestures). Still, Apple's multi-touch implementations
are much better than "pretty decent". I would love a Windows equivalent to the
Magic Trackpad; it doesn't even have to have all the gestures, two-finger
scroll (both vertical and horizontal) and one, two, and three-finger tap-to-
click (for left, middle, and right mouse buttons) on a big external trackpad
would make me very happy (so long as it worked well).

